# New Game. Guess the temp!



## Daniel James (Jun 9, 2019)

As the title suggest. New game: Guess the temp. Once someone gets it feel free to post another one.

Lets start off with an easy one!



I wonder if @Rctec can guess xD

-DJ


----------



## robgb (Jun 11, 2019)

58 degrees?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 11, 2019)

I might need beat detective for this, I keep losing count.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 12, 2019)

66 or is it 132??


----------



## Geocranium (Jul 5, 2019)

I think this game trailer is the worst case of temp abuse I've ever seen, personally


----------



## chrisr (Jul 5, 2019)

Ok I'll play ball.... forgive me if I'm wrong...

@ka00 that is Arvo Part's Fratres, is it not?

and @Geocranium that is Elfman's Beetlejuice, I would guess. 

I'm afraid I can't think of anything to post except for my own odd 1 or 2 MASSIVE rip-offs (which I'm reluctant to do for obvious reasons) and which are probably less subtle than these examples. I think @christianhenson called it right... sometimes you just have to. Thought the JNH one was particularly well re-interpreted, if indeed that's what it was.


----------



## chrisr (Jul 5, 2019)

Yeah I'm sure you're right @ka00 . He just borrowed the (beautiful) harmonic language though. I have a gut feeling that Part would approve of it, strangely.


----------



## Pincel (Sep 6, 2019)

Geocranium said:


> I think this game trailer is the worst case of temp abuse I've ever seen, personally




@Geocranium Beetlejuice! Oh crap, that has to be one of the biggest rip-offs EVER... It's pretty much a carbon-copy that just changes a few notes and things here and there.

And regarding @Daniel James post, I find it very interesting that people are still copying Zimmer's 'Chevaliers de Sangreal' in 2019. That really was a gamechanger for sure.

I'll leave another one here, it's super easy but it was the only one I could think at the moment...


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 6, 2019)

ka00 said:


> I think you stumped us all. But I like the concept of this game. Tell us what it is!
> 
> And if you're okay with it, I thought I'd post something more obvious to keep the game going. Just let me know if you're not, and I'll delete it.





-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 6, 2019)

Pincel said:


> @Geocranium Beetlejuice! Oh crap, that has to be one of the biggest rip-offs EVER... It's pretty much a carbon-copy that just changes a few notes and things here and there.
> 
> And regarding @Daniel James post, I find it very interesting that people are still copying Zimmer's 'Chevaliers de Sangreal' in 2019. That really was a gamechanger for sure.
> 
> I'll leave another one here, it's super easy but it was the only one I could think at the moment...



I get Transformers vibes...I imagine Steve gets temped with his own stuff all the time xD

-DJ


----------



## Pincel (Sep 6, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> I get Transformers vibes...I imagine Steve gets temped with his own stuff all the time xD
> 
> -DJ



Yeah, I'm sure he gets that A LOT. But this was before Transformers actually, so now that you say that, this track was probably used as temp in that movie! ahah

It's weird, because this track always gave me strong vibes of another VERY popular RCP score for a movie that came at just about the same time (2005), like a month apart, so it's possible it wasn't even temped with it, but Steve might have been listening to that stuff around the studio ang got inspired. Who knows... 

This is a fun little game BTW.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Sep 9, 2019)

How about someone guesses the time signature of this!


----------



## zolhof (Sep 10, 2019)

thevisi0nary said:


> How about someone guesses the time signature of this!




I remember the fun debates over this one haha It's 11/4 all the way through (different feels). I cut snippets of the intro + solo section + outro and added a cowbell to make it more obvious:


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Sep 10, 2019)

I 


ka00 said:


> I think you stumped us all. But I like the concept of this game. Tell us what it is!
> 
> And if you're okay with it, I thought I'd post something more obvious to keep the game going. Just let me know if you're not, and I'll delete it.



I don't know why I find this case so infuriating


----------



## Rv5 (Sep 10, 2019)

sigur rós - homage or fromage?







sigurros.com


----------



## thevisi0nary (Sep 10, 2019)

zolhof said:


> I remember the fun debates over this one haha It's 11/4 all the way through (different feels). I cut snippets of the intro + solo section + outro and added a cowbell to make it more obvious:



Wow I can really hear it now! Thanks a lot. I do tend to go more of the phrase division route with time signatures (but I am also not a drummer =p).


----------

